# France Passion -  the book



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2017)

i was recommended to this by a neighbour who is now away and not contactable.....      i have spent much of the flaming morning trying to understand how to use it darned thing...

Can anyone offer me some basic tips please ? 

thank you


----------



## Makzine (Jul 14, 2017)

1) Look at the map and see where you want to go.  
2) Open book, in the front are maps.
3) Find the map that relates to the area your looking at.
4) Find the dot that you want to go to. 
5) legend on page will tell you what page to go to for each coloured dot.
6) Find page and look up name of place and follow directions.  

HOWEVER if you have the latest book you will need the extra bit as the page numbers on the maps don't work ( big cock up by someone) Do you have the extra bit?  

:wave:

Forgot to say its brilliant when it works :wave:


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2017)

*Grrrrrr*

what a perishing c*ock up   -  i will have to spend ages entering all the flaming  "erratum"  into the France Passion book before i can even Start to learn how it works....   what a b**ls up..   mmmmm ...    am deffo wearing my grumpy-head right now.....

but thank you makzine...   without you i would have wasted even more time.....

i now have to learn how to enter coordinates into my satnav .......   sighs......


----------



## Makzine (Jul 14, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> what a perishing c*ock up   -  i will have to spend ages entering all the flaming  "erratum"  into the France Passion book before i can even Start to learn how it works....   what a b**ls up..   mmmmm ...    am deffo wearing my grumpy-head right now.....
> 
> but thank you makzine...   without you i would have wasted even more time.....
> 
> i now have to learn how to enter coordinates into my satnav .......   sighs......



Ok while you still have grumpy head on. find the map page you want and then check the "erratum" for the page numbers then look up in the right place :wave: 
What sat nav do you have


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2017)

there are over 90 errors  on the erratum sheet - and since i don't know where i am going in France i will have to change them all......   i have just registered my dissatisfaction on the phone with Vicarioius Media who sold it to me  - i look forward to a return call from the manager on monday.

so ....   thats my evening sorted  !!!!   my satnav is a  garmin.....

But at least i now know how the book is supposed to work !!   thanks to makzine....


----------



## Makzine (Jul 14, 2017)

Ok can't help with sat nav as we have a nozatec but putting coordinates in should be quite simple and they usually take you within a hundred yards or so of where you need to be.  :wave:


----------



## AllanD (Jul 14, 2017)

Just a tip, if you have a destination in mind please pick it at least 2 ( preferably 3) choices in the area. We've had some great France Passion stays, real gems. But we've also pulled up at some terrible ones and driven on to to our second choice. For example back of a factory with nobody around or a thicket of trees in the middle of a field well away from a producer.


----------



## clf86ha (Jul 14, 2017)

Makzine said:


> 1)
> 
> HOWEVER if you have the latest book you will need the extra bit as the page numbers on the maps don't work ( big cock up by someone) Do you have the extra bit?
> 
> :wave:



Can I ask, where did you get the information to amend the book from?


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2017)

It came with the book its an errata sheet


----------



## TJBi (Jul 15, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> It came with the book its an errata sheet



Only applies to the multilingual version.  The French language version is fine.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 17, 2017)

The co ordinates in the French Passion book are decimal ones.  My sat nav will only take  degrees, minutes, seconds.  Don't be like me and try to muddle through.  Get an app to change co-ordinates if you have a sat nav with different formatted co ords.  Why are so many things we use so complicated:mad1:


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 17, 2017)

Are you sure?

What make/model satnav is it?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 17, 2017)

Every sat nav i`ve ever had i`ve been able to change the format of the co-ordinates as necessary   :hammer:


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 17, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> What make/model satnav is it?



Its a Snooper.  I rang them to check as nothing seemed to give me the option.  There is no option.  It only takes degrees, minutes, seconds. I have an app to change co ordinates as has my friend with a different model of Snooper.  Each of our apps gives different results! Not too far out, but still out.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 17, 2017)

Another thumbs down for Snooper!

Along with its inability to accept third party POIs ...


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 17, 2017)

Page 29 of the 7000 series Snooper user manual    




Page 41 of a different series Snooper manual


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks Wooie ... just found the same thing.

So Snooper tech support clearly have difficulty distinguishing between bottom and elbow


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 17, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks Wooie ... just found the same thing.
> 
> So Snooper tech support clearly have difficulty distinguishing between bottom and elbow






Exactly     :mad2:        that`s the nice Cheshire way of putting it, up here in Lancashire we say it slightly different     :scared::lol-049:


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Exactly     :mad2:        that`s the nice Cheshire way of putting it, up here in Lancashire we say it slightly different     :scared::lol-049:



Sounds like a  reet dogs breekfast to me


----------

